
Ask HN: Modern banking options? - johnnycarcin
After the Wells Fargo fiasco I&#x27;ve started to look into new banking options and have come across a few &quot;modern&quot; internet based options. Anyone in the HN world out there have any feedback? I&#x27;ve looked at simple.com as well as zerofinancial.com but both of them have some issues that are preventing me from jumping on board.<p>At this point in the game is it probably best to stick with one of the more well known brick and mortar banks and look for one that is more technology friendly? I&#x27;m not super concerned with reward systems or anything, I just want a reliable place to keep my money that lets me withdraw it when I want and supports services like bill pay.<p>Interested to hear experiences from others...
======
polosei
Monzo based in London is banking startup that might potentially be the new
best thing.

